# Gaming PC für Anfänger



## lozzylozz (12. Januar 2016)

*Gaming PC für Anfänger*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nach langem überlegen dafür entschieden einen Gaming PC zuzulegen.

Leider bin ich absoluter Laie und daher auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit viel eingelesen aber ob ein i5, i7 oder Xeon, welche Grafikarte usw. sind dann doch einfach unverständlich für mich. Ich will einfach, dass das Gesamtkonzept passt, stimmig ist und vor allem funktioniert.

Ich suche einen PC der alle gängigen, aktuellen Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen (Full HD, hohe FPS,..) darstellen kann und auch für die nächsten Jahre ohne Probleme ausreicht.

Das Budget liegt bei 1.000,- -1.200,- Euro und sollte alles beinhalten damit das Ding ordentlich Spaß macht. (Ich hoff, dass das Budget reicht?!)

Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2016)

Würdest du denn den PC selber zusammenbauen, ggf mit nem Freund, der sich was auskennt? Ist der Preis mit oder ohne Windows?

es ist so: derzeit für Spiele ist ein i5 oder i7 für Sockel 1150 (Haswell) oder Sockel 1151 (Skylake) bei gleichem Takt sehr ähnlich. Die i7 haben 8 statt 4 "Threads", das sind quasi virtuelle Kerne, und es KANN sein, dass in 2-3 oder auch 4 Jahren das ein Vorteil ist, weil die Spielekonsolen auch 8Kern-CPUs haben und die Games in Zukunft ggf. daraufhin optimiert werden. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es in 4-5 Jahren immer noch kein (nennenswerter) Vorteil ist und man mit dem Kauf eines i5 bestens bedient ist. WENN man einen i7 bevorzugt, kann man beim Sockel 1150 wiederum den Xeon E3-1231 v3 nehmen. Dieser ist fast identisch zum billigsten Core i7, er hat nur 0,1 GHz weniger Takt und keine eigene Grafikeinheit. Aber speziell DIESER Xeon ist dafür ein gutes Stück günstiger, daher ein Tipp. Die meisten anderen Xeons lohnen sich nicht, und für den Sockel 1151 braucht man zudem spezielle Mainbaords, die alles teurer machen. Beim Sockel 1150 aber kannst für den Xeon auch ein ganz normales, günstiges Board nehmen.

Und Skylake vs Haswell: letzterer ist halt inzwischen was älter und wird abgelöst, aber die neueren Haswells sind bei gleichem Takt nicht nennenswert schneller, aber meist teurer. Wenn du nicht ganz unbedingt die weiteren Features von Skylake willst, kannst du daher ruhig Haswell nehmen. Auch das Argument "für Skylake bekommt man länger noch neue CPUs" zählt dann nicht, denn wenn du nicht grad Hardwarefreak bist und oft was neues, besseres willst, wirst du die CPU - egal ob Skylake oder Haswell - sicher 4-5 Jahre behalten, und dann wäre so oder so ein neuer Sockel fällig, auch wenn du jetzt Skylake nimmst. Die Vorteile von Skylake wären wiederum, dass der Chipsatz (quasi die Funktionsbasis des Mainboards) der Skylake-Mainboards zB M.2-SSD mit PCIe-Anbindung unterstützt, d.h. man könnte SSDs im M.2-Format nutzen, die 4-5x schneller als normale SSD für SATA sind - allerdings kosten die derzeit auch noch das Doppelte, und es wird sicher noch eine Weile so bleiben, weil ja bezogen auf den Massenmarkt nur wenige Nutzer einen NAGELneuen PC haben. Das andere wäre USB3.1, das macht Sinn, wenn du vorhast, sehr schnelle externe Laufwerke zu nutzen. Da hat Haswell nur 3.0, was aber auch schon schnell ist. Dass man 3.1 "braucht" wird aber auch zig Jahre dauern, eben weil viele noch lange keinen PC mit 3.1 haben. Und wenn es mal nötig wäre, kann man das in ein paar Jahren auch sicher billig nachrüsten. 

Ein dritter Punkt wäre: willst du eventuell übertakten? Ich vermute zwar eher nein, aber wenn du es vorhast: die passenden CPUs sind dann ein Stück teurer, und auch das Mainboard sollte im Gegensatz zum nicht-Übertakten eher mehr als 100€ kosten.

Ansonsten kannst du ruhig hier mal den 1050€-PC aus dem Artikel anschauen - die Preise sind auch heute noch ähnlich PC zusammenstellen ab 550 Euro für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront, Rainbow Six Siege und mehr

Du kannst natürlich auch einzelne Teile tauschen, die bei den anderen PCs vorgeschlagen werden. zb beim Netzteil kannst du auch andere nehmen, beim Gehäuse sowieso, oder bei der SSD auch eine mit 240-256GB nehmen, die kosten derzeit auch nur noch 80-90€, zb ne Samsung 850 Evo oder eine SanDisk Ultra II. Hast du denn einen Shop, wo du gern bestellen würdest? Zusammenbau machen halt nicht alle, und je nach shop kostet es 30€ (hardwareversand) oder auch eher 100€ (alternate, mindfactory... )


----------



## lozzylozz (12. Januar 2016)

Vielen vielen Dank für die mega Info. Werd mir mal in Ruhe den konfigurierten PC anschauen. Wo ich die Teile beziehen werde weiß ich noch nicht werde ihn aber von einem Bekannten zusammen bauen lassen der macht das.
edit: übertaten werde ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

lozzylozz schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für die mega Info. Werd mir mal in Ruhe den konfigurierten PC anschauen. Wo ich die Teile beziehen werde weiß ich noch nicht werde ihn aber von einem Bekannten zusammen bauen lassen der macht das.
> edit: übertaten werde ich nicht.


 dann nimm den Xeon oder - falls du auf die kleineren "moderneren" Features von Skylake wert legst - nen i5-6500, 6600 oder i7-6700. Lass Dir aber nicht einreden, dass du Skylake brauchst, NUR weil das "neuer" ist


----------



## lozzylozz (14. Januar 2016)

@Herbboy
ich habe jetzt mal was zusammengestellt, wäre schön wenn du kurz Bescheid geben könntest, ob das passt und Sinn macht:

Intel Xeon E3 1231 V3
Gigabyte GA-H97 
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8GB
MSI Geforce GTX970
Samsung Evo 850 250GB
Western Digital 1TB HDD
Be Quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 630W (Hier bin ich mir absolut nicht sicher?)
LG Laufwerk/Brenner

Gerne auch Alternativen anbieten falls etwas sinnlos/unpassend ist!
Was empfiehlst du in Sachen Gehäuse?

Danke für deine Antworten bisher!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

Beim Netzteil würden auch 100W weniger reichen, aber es schadet auch nicht. Du  wirst vielleicht nen TICK mehr Strom verbrauchen, weil das Netzteil etwas effizienter arbeitet, wenn es stärker ausgelastet ist, also "knapper reicht", aber dafür hast du dann auch die Option auf eine neue Grafikkarte irgendwann, die vlt deutlich mehr Strom braucht.

Gehäuse hängt halt vom Geschmack ab. Ein Bitfenix Shinobi wäre aber zB ein "Allrounder", da musst du nur aufpassen, welche Variante du nimmst: das gibt es ohne UBS3.0-Panels, ohne Lüfter usw., dafür dann günstiger. 2 Gehäuselüfter insgesamt sollte man haben. Wenn es nur eine Version mit EINEM Lüfter gibt, dann bestell noch einen 120mm-Lüfter dazu mit maximal 800-1000 U/Min für "vorne"

Und bei Gigabyte mal schauen, ob du rausfinden kannst, ob 2 oder mehr SATA-Kabel beim Board dabei sind. Wenn es nur 2 sind, musst du halt noch eines dazubestellen, weil du ja 3 Laufwerke hast.


----------



## lozzylozz (14. Januar 2016)

also wenn ich das richtet verstehe, würdest du das ganze so abnicken?!
Beim Gehäuse geht es mir darum, dass es schlicht aber gut aussieht und am wichtigsten, dass alles reinpasst!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

lozzylozz schrieb:


> also wenn ich das richtet verstehe, würdest du das ganze so abnicken?!
> Beim Gehäuse geht es mir darum, dass es schlicht aber gut aussieht und am wichtigsten, dass alles reinpasst!


 dann schau Dir das Shinobi mal an - wäre so was in Deinem Sinne? Gibt auch leicht abweichende Farb-Zusammenstellungen. Da passt auch alles gut rein, und die Zusammenstellung passt. 

Hier wäre das Gehäuse ohne Lüfter, da bestellst du halt noch 2 mit: BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und hier wäre die Version, wo schon ein Lüfter dabei ist http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
.


----------



## Fettschwanzmaki (14. Januar 2016)

Hey, also ein Spiele-PC für Anfänger ist das dann schon nicht mehr, sondern ein richtig brauchbares Gerät, was sich ja auch in deinem Budget widerspiegelt.

Sicher, mehr geht immer...

Ich würde allerdings eine HDD nehmen, die mehr als 1 TB hat - heutzutage geht es relativ schnell, dass man das Teil mit Spielen vollknallt, und der preisliche Unterschied zwischen 1 und 2 TB ist nicht die Welt.

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## lozzylozz (14. Januar 2016)

Perfekt, dann haben wir die Innereien schon mal zusammen, das war mir das wichtigste!
Hierfür schon mal vielen vielen Dank!!!

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir schon mal nicht schlecht. Vor allem auch weil ich keine Unsumme für das Gehäuse ausgeben möchte. 
Gerne kannst du mir nochmal 1-2 Vorschläge machen, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollten zwei Lüfter dabei sein?! Wie finde ich heraus, ob die Größe passt?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

lozzylozz schrieb:


> Perfekt, dann haben wir die Innereien schon mal zusammen, das war mir das wichtigste!
> Hierfür schon mal vielen vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Das Gehäuse gefällt mir schon mal nicht schlecht. Vor allem auch weil ich keine Unsumme für das Gehäuse ausgeben möchte.
> Gerne kannst du mir nochmal 1-2 Vorschläge machen, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollten zwei Lüfter dabei sein?! Wie finde ich heraus, ob die Größe passt?


 bei Geizhals.at/de steht immer mit drin, welche Lüftergroße vorne und hinten passt. An sich passen 120mm-Lüfter IMMER rein, und manche haben vorne auch optional die Möglichkeit, 140mm zu montieren, die dann mit weniger Drehzahl so viel Luft bewegen wie 120er mit mehr Drehzahl, so dass es (noch) leiser ist. 

Hier haste noch weitere Alternativen, die Angaben zu den Lüftern sind ohne Gewähr  
Sharkoon S28 Window mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 3 dabei
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-t28-rot-mit-sichtfenster-a709623.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 3 dabei

http://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide-series-200r-cc-9011023-ww-a848564.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  2 Lüfter dabei

http://geizhals.de/antec-three-hundred-two-0761345-15320-1-a725893.html?hloc=at&hloc=de einer dabei

http://geizhals.de/cooltek-antiphon-schwarz-600045760-a888458.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 3 dabei

und wenn du noch einen Lüfter brauchst, suchst du einfach im Shop bei Kühlung/Lüftern bei den Gehäuselüftern nach einem für ca 7-15€, und für hinten eher 1200-1500 U/min, vorne 600-1000.


----------



## lozzylozz (14. Januar 2016)

Überragend! Dann kann ich mir da was schönes raussuchen und alles abschließen! 
Vielen vielen Dank für Hilfe!!!


----------

